# We lost Trooper today...



## Dubster10 (Jan 14, 2007)

Early this morning we awoke to a loud bang, and then a loud cry from Trooper. We rushed to his side and he took a couple deep breathes then passed. We are assuming that he suffered a severe heart attack, he was only 6 years old. 

Trooper was an amazing dog. He was excellent with our 2 young kids and he loved us unconditionally. He gave us so many memories and just loved being around people. 

I've only lost one other dog like this before, and I was extremely young but still remember it vividly. What I don't remember is the hurt that comes along with it. It's truely losing a member of the family. 

Trooper we want you to know that you will be missed more than words can explain, we love you, and you truely were The Worlds Best Dog. Thank you for the memories and you will always be with us in our Hearts.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Trooper was a gorgeous dog. I am so sorry for your family's loss. I can't even imagine that happening to our Jakey. Run free Trooper.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

omg I am so sorry


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow I am so sorry, poor Trooper, RIP boy run free on that rainbow bridge


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I can't even imagine your pain. RIP Trooper.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful Trooper. My condolences to you and your family.

:rip: Trooper


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

He looks like a wonderful family dog...such great shots of him with the children

I am so sorry for your loss.....

:rip: Trooper 



Lee


----------



## ragu (Feb 21, 2013)

Wonderful Dog. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your wonderful boy Trooper. It is hard to lose any beloved dog but one so young is doubly hard. Take care .Run free Trooper boy run free.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My heart aches for your family right now

The pictures are beautiful. What a handsome boy.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so sorry. Trooper looked like he was a great guy and very much loved.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

So sorry for you and your family's loss.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how badly it feels. One day it will be a little better but until then take care of yourself and know he is on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge waiting for you. He was beautiful and I can tell how much the kids loved him as well. I hope this link helps some:

Rainbow Bridge Poem - Petloss.com


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm really sorry for your loss. We lost one of our cats in a very similar way, he had what we believe to be a heart attack, he let out a really strange cry that we had never heard before and he stopped breathing. 6 years old as well and perfectly healthy up until that day. 

It's terrible when it's unexpected and at what you normally assume to be a healthy age - past any accidents while they're young but before old age. Again, I extend my sympathy to your and your family. Hang in there and take comfort in knowing that Trooper is in a better place.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Life is like a fan sometimes. It Blows on one side and it Sucks on the other....

Sorry for your loss. Trooper was a great looking dog. Im sure if he could speak he would say he had a wonderful life that you all gave him.....

RIP Trooper....





 Led Zeppelin Stairway To Heaven.....


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

my heart hurts for you  I am so sorry. please know you will be in my thoughts and candle lighting!


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss...what a beautiful member of your family..I pray you will find peace from this pain soon...jan


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

I am so sorry! I know this will be difficult for you and your children. My prayers are with you.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am soooo very sorry for your loss. What an absolute gorgeous boy. RIP Trooper, run free sweet boy.......


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

OMG. So sorry for your family


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. Trooper appears to have been a wonderful, well loved companion.
Sheilah


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Trooper was a handsome boy! Way to young to die


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Sad news to lose one so suddenly and so young. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very very sorry for your loss((


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Beautiful dog. So sorry for your early loss.


----------



## Dubster10 (Jan 14, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words. It's been a rough 24 hours that's for sure.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so very sorry  I hope you and your family find peace soon :hugs: RIP Trooper


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

It looks like he had a wonderful life with you and your family. I am so sorry that you lost him so unexpectedly and at such a young age. 

I will hug my own dogs a little longer and harder than usual tonight as we pay tribute to your beautiful boy who was taken much too soon.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

such a handsome boy, my heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Handsome boy. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy. It looks like he had a wonderful well loved life. It is so hard to lose them, but it helps to know you were the special ones to him and you got to be the one he spent his life with. Take care.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Vaya con Dios, Trooper.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your precious boy Trooper. RIP handsome, until the day when you will meet again at the bridge. :rip:


----------



## LindsayJ (Apr 20, 2009)

So sorry for the sudden loss of your gorgeous boy Trooper. You have take great pictures of him and your family. Peace to you and your family


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Very Sorry for your loss,he was a beautiful boy may he R.I.P


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Bless you. I am so very sorry.


----------

